# Tobacco plants w Questions



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe this was answered but I couldn't find it. I just read that you need to dry your tobacco for a few weeks, the let it hang up to 3 years. Is this true? Does drying affect the taste? i dont smoke, friends do and i am sure i will take a hit off of one, just because i grew it, lol. 
Mine are starting to flower, so I am going to cut some of the flowers out of half and leave the others flower for seeds.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, you must let the leaves dry ... and Yes, "some folk" let it age.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Might want to send a pm to pawpaw. I dont really have a good place to dry mine (the garage?) so just drying it out had to do with no 'curing'.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It is not that you MUST do it but the different handling techniques are kinda like all the designer fufu coffee flavors now. Hell it gets hard to just get a cup of coffee. And don't get me started on the price of it.... LOL


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, will send pawpaw a pm. I do want fufu tobacco. 

Mine are covered in aphids. Will they come off when I dry them?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You can check out the following threads.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/tobacco-seeds-9668/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/growing-your-own-cotton-6444/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/anyone-started-tobacco-seeds-yet-19164/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/update-damn-tobacco-seeds-10146/


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Andi said:


> You can check out the following threads.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/tobacco-seeds-9668/
> 
> ...


Thank you. This helped a lot.


----------

